# Help with fish / plant choice



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2019)

Hi All,

Any suggestions on what might be good to add to my freshwater tank? It is a 40 gallon tank with sand/dirt subtrate. I have the following fishes already:

- 1 betta fish
- 5 panda cory
- 5 neon tetra (planning to add more)
- 5 glofish danio
- 4 mystery snail
- a few blue/yellow/red cherry shrimp

I read that malaysian trumpet snail are good for turning sand/keeping tank clean but I am afraid of it taking over the tank.

Here is a picture of my tank, 2 weeks in.

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2019)

Ended up with adding 
- 10 malaysian trumpet snails
- 3 dwarf gourami
- more neo tetras

Kept the betta fish in a separate tank for now.


----------



## marlonchow (Dec 9, 2014)

Maybe another 6 rummy nose tetra, as they school a lot.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Cories are schooling fish so I'd add more of them so that the existing cory will feel more at home/behave more naturally.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

How are the plants doing?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2019)

thanks all for the suggestion. Will likely add more panda cory, they are fun to watch.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2019)

planter said:


> How are the plants doing?


The plants are doing great, the fish loves them. The needle fern is a good hiding place for the fishes and the pink plant is growing new leaves.

Udated pic of my tank, it has been 3 weeks. Still lots to improve on.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2019)

3 weeks in


----------



## UsAndThem (Jan 20, 2015)

Very nice so far !


----------



## opalEssence (Jan 13, 2020)

*Add amazon swords*

In my experience a big, tall, healthy amazon sword will pop out any aquascape. Try moving some stuff around and add a big sword in the corner.

Also some anubias nana would really cute in front or on top of the rocks

And I wouldn't be too scared of MTS taking over the tank. If you don't overfeed, they wont reproduce as much and will bring lots of benefits to your tank.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2019)

opalEssence said:


> In my experience a big, tall, healthy amazon sword will pop out any aquascape. Try moving some stuff around and add a big sword in the corner.
> 
> Also some anubias nana would really cute in front or on top of the rocks
> 
> And I wouldn't be too scared of MTS taking over the tank. If you don't overfeed, they wont reproduce as much and will bring lots of benefits to your tank.


Thanks for the suggestions, appreciate it. They are on my shopping list!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2019)

@Planter, @Taziz
Plants growing nicely.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

very nice glad to see everything is growing nicely.


----------

